# now, i ain't sayin' she's a gold digga...



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

i don't know why i can't ever get good pictures, but it's starting to bum me out.















mac prep + prime skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



covergirl creamy natural ultimate finish
stila 20 watt illuminating face powder
mac warmed msf

mac untitled paint
mac daisychain e/s
mac ochre style e/s
mac clue e/s
milani brow highlighting e/s
mac coffee e/l
mac black mascara x

mac oak l/l
mac bonus beat l/g


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 18, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## n_c (Apr 18, 2008)

You look great


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 18, 2008)

So pretty and soft.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

thank you, darlings.


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 18, 2008)

How beautiful!


----------



## makeba (Apr 18, 2008)

i love this fresh look on you. i am lovin the eyebrows to ms thing!!!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 18, 2008)

I love this!  I am sad that I don't have ANY of those shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is a great look for you


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 18, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 18, 2008)

Very pretty!  Those colors look so great on you!  And I think those pictures are fabulous!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 18, 2008)

i want your eyebrows. plz make a stencil for me. haha.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 18, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 18, 2008)

Soft and summery


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 18, 2008)

aaah! I was thinking the exact thing AudreyNicole was... I have _none_ of these shadows and immediately was thinking this is so pretty!!  Now, how to dupe?! LOL

You look great and your pictures are fine!


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 18, 2008)

You're really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  Love your eye color too.


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 18, 2008)

Very natural looking. Pretty!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 18, 2008)

u look gorgeous! i love the natural look!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

thank you all.


----------



## Morsel (Apr 18, 2008)

You are SO cute. Best smile in the world.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 18, 2008)

I think that you take stunning pictures!  You are gorgeous!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 18, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 18, 2008)

You are beautiful & have awesome facial features! You make the makeup look awesome!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Apr 19, 2008)

bangs are hot on you!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 19, 2008)

you are so pretty kimmy!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 19, 2008)

muchos gracias!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 19, 2008)

You are just a ball of sunshine- gorgeous!


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 20, 2008)

i love love love your t shirt!!


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 20, 2008)

You're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love your eyebrows they are perfection. Mine have brow envy


----------



## Padmita (Apr 20, 2008)

Pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Your shirt is cute too!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

thank you ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 part of the proceeds of that shirt goes to the wwf from jc penneys.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 20, 2008)

this is such a great look for you!!


----------



## Jot (Apr 21, 2008)

so beautiful x


----------



## Julzie (Apr 21, 2008)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The combo is so soft but they look good together!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 21, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 23, 2008)

I love it, love it, love it!


----------



## christina83 (Apr 23, 2008)

ooh very pretty


----------



## kimmy (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 23, 2008)

you're gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just so you know Miss Kimmy I have tried to post 3 times on this thread...I did a seach for Ochre Style e/s and WHOOAAA ...this is so HOT!! You look gorgeous...love the har color...the bangs...the whole look.....Stunning....


----------



## Just_me (Jan 9, 2009)

you're beautiful!!


----------



## ilorietta (Jan 9, 2009)

you are so pretty!


----------



## nongoma (Jan 9, 2009)

you are beautiful!!! and your brows are GORGEOUS!


----------

